# A dark note at Christmas



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I've just read that a Beligian Mastiff in England killed a woman because she was threatened by her presence in the house due to her pup.

An official of the "Belgian Miastiff Club" whatever this may be, contended that the Belgian Mastiff is a peaceful dog!!!!

Whenever is a bitch peaceful when threatened by someone strange? (hearsay)

I am sick of hearing about such cases and the dog breeders can only state that "their breed" is peaceful!!!

The breed is insginificant. Even a cow can become aggressive when the calf is nearby.

All this stuff about aggressive breeds drives me crazy. The bitch's (animal's) instinct is to protect her young and this should be respected.

What honestly is wrong with human beings that they ignore the most natural instinct of animals and humans. Animals react like humans when their young are in danger!


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

people are stupid

I'll bet a lot of people here have bitches you cant get close to right after a birth


----------



## Steve Groen (Aug 22, 2010)

Mike Lauer said:


> people are stupid
> 
> I'll bet a lot of people here have bitches you cant get close to right after a birth


Well, you won't like my take on this, but it's a free country (or at least that's the idea) so I'll chime in.

People are stupid. Why did the owner of the dog allow anyone near the bitch in the first place? There's a reason for absolute legal fault in the owner for allowing others near his or her dog, as hard as that may be to swallow.

Face it. No everyone knows everything, let alone about dogs, and dog owners have a civil duty to prevent the unthinkable from happening when they've created the circumstances.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Apparently, the dead woman was a lodger in the house and the dog was owned by the landlord. It also appears previous complaints have been made about the dog by neighbours.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-12072694


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Latest news update on this story;

The owner has been arrested and will likely be charged with manslaughter.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Just had a very intresting revelation...

* the world if full of ****tards and apparantly all of them own a dog! *


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Just had a very intresting revelation...
> 
> * the world if full of ****tards and apparantly all of them own a dog! *


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


>



:lol:

think about it for a minute maggie...all those people coming up in the news with kids being mauled by their dogs or a woman who gets killed in this particular story...there are so many examples i could list but im sure i dont have to...I would reffer to them as ****tards and the scary thing is apparantly they all own a dog which they have **** all clue about how to deal with it or that it actualy has teeth.

ever noticed that the people who own the dogs in these stories are not the brightest candles on the cake ?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> :lol:
> 
> think about it for a minute maggie...all those people coming up in the news with kids being mauled by their dogs or a woman who gets killed in this particular story...there are so many examples i could list but im sure i dont have to...I would reffer to them as ****tards and the scary thing is apparantly they all own a dog which they have **** all clue about how to deal with it or that it actualy has teeth.
> 
> ever noticed that the people who own the dogs in these stories are not the brightest candles on the cake ?


Gotchya! It is quite disappointing isn't it? LOL

It's a damn tragedy someone getting mauled to death, not a quick death neither by all accouints.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

heres a pretty straightforward account of last year in italy:

*Pitbulls scheuren kind (7) in stukken *

Uitgegeven:22 juli 2009 09:27Laatst gewijzigd:22 juli 2009 10:58
*CATANIA - Een Italiaanse jongen van zeven jaar oud is gedood en in stukken gescheurd door drie pitbulls. Dit heeft de krant Corriere della Sera woensdag gemeld. *








De ouders van de jongen waren uren op zoek naar hun kind en deden vervolgens de gruwelijke ontdekking. De jongen had de pitbulls gevoerd in hun hok, wat hij ook al eerder had gedaan.
Deze keer werden de honden echter agressief, mogelijk omdat zij jongen hadden gekregen. De beesten hebben delen van de aan flarden gescheurde jongen begraven.




_*TRANSLATION:*_

Pitbulls tear Child (7) into pieces 
Published: July 22, 2009 9:27 
Last updated: July 22, 2009 10:58 
CATANIA - An Italian boy of seven years old slain and torn into pieces by three pit bulls. This the newspaper Corriere della Sera reported Wednesday. 

The parents of the boy had been hours looking for their child and then did the gruesome discovery. The boy had fed the pitbulls in their kennel, which he had done more often. 

This time however, the dogs were aggressive, probably because they had offspring. The animals had buried bodyparts of the boy .



makes you want to take a gun to the parents huh


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

It happens all over doesn't it. There have been a few fatalities in the UK the past year I believe, I think dogs have just become a fashion, kinda like Nike...


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Latest news update on this story;
> 
> The owner has been arrested and will likely be charged with manslaughter.


Well this is the best part of the story right here. To many of these types of incidents the blame gets put on the wrong party 'the dog' if blame, restitution and any sense of justice must prevail. The buck has to stop at the owner.


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

But if the dog had been shot by an officer, would the officer be Monday morning quarterbacked


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Dwyras Brown said:


> But if the dog had been shot by an officer, would the officer be Monday morning quarterbacked


I doubt that kind of speculation will be thrown about too much....this wasn't a golden, plus it took a few or more police officers with shields and at least five rounds to kill the beast. Apparently or allegedly!


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I've just read that a Beligian Mastiff in England killed a woman because she was threatened by her presence in the house due to her pup.
> 
> An official of the "Belgian Miastiff Club" whatever this may be, contended that the Belgian Mastiff is a peaceful dog!!!!
> 
> ...


Just my opinion, but I think the quick response that many have when something like this happens is to protect the breed in question, especially if they are advocates for or lovers of that particular breed. One attack from a dog breed or even type of dog quickly escalates into BSL or other such nonsense...especially if it is election season.

That doesn't mean that the factors that led up to or contributed to the attack should be ignored, but we all know that is not how it works out. I can't remember an American media story that explained why an attack happened or held people responsible for their actions, instead the whole thing is blamed on a dog and usually a breed.

A good read if anyone is interested...The Pit Bull Placebo is a historical study about dog attacks and the media. How the reporting style has changed and how that has affected how dog attacks are perceived and who or what is to blame. And no, it's not just about Pit Bulls.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

you think the fact that these ****tards have dogs is bad, they also have chiildren


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Lauer said:


> you think the fact that these ****tards have dogs is bad, they also have chiildren



Which leads to why can't we spay/neuter more people?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Just goes to show you that breed bans don't work. Best of my recollection pit bulls are banned in the UK. It's just like guns....over there the thugs have the Pits in violation of law but they proudly walk them down the street without fear of arrest. I guess the cops have better things to do like chase meat vendors.


----------



## Tanith Wheeler (Jun 5, 2009)

I was waiting for something like this to happen...
A lot of the teenage wannabe 'gangsters' locally have started using mastiffs or mastiff X bull terrier crosses as their breed of choice because pits are banned. These dogs have started to show up in rescue and it was only a matter of time until this began to happen.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> Which leads to why can't we spay/neuter more people?


which leads to " can I help ? " Im pretty sure I have a blunt spoon around here somewhere :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ah, see? Holiday spirit!
_
"which leads to " can I help ? " _



:lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

that is WRONG Connie...just plain WRONG...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> that is WRONG Connie...just plain WRONG...


Oh. 

Well, darn. I was being all in-the-spirit. :lol:


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Oh.
> 
> Well, darn. I was being all in-the-spirit. :lol:


Im sure I have another blunt spoon around here for you to use


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/UK...A_Property_In_Wallington,_Near_Sutton,_London


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

There is lots of talk of the dog being a Belgian Mastiff, that breed apparently is almost extinct. Concensus is it is probably a Bandog, there is also lots of talk of the owner cultivating cannabis and that the dog had been ordinarily kept outside on a chain....no idea if that is true. 

It'll be interesting to see what happens with this one, I feel very sorry for the victim and her family.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes, Maggie, whatever breed, whoever's fault it was, it was a hideous way for the woman to have died and I too feel extremely sorry for her family.

On the other hand, I agree with Howard Knauf that a breed ban will never be the answer.


----------

